# Arias for piano



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I transcribed a few arias, and thought I'd post them here for people to use, if they wanted 

View attachment Ebben_ Ne Andrò Lontana.pdf

View attachment La mamma morta.pdf

View attachment Deh! non volerli vittime.pdf

View attachment Son vergin vezzosa.pdf


generally require large hands, last one may be quite challenging xP


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Burroughs said:


> I transcribed a few arias, and thought I'd post them here for people to use, if they wanted
> 
> View attachment 81490
> 
> ...


I was expecting you playing


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

^ Ah no, I don't really record myself

anyway, here is another one

View attachment Ah! non credea mirati.pdf


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks great, haven't tried them out but seems like these would be quite beautiful on the piano.
I especially love how you took the cabaletta of the Norma one and made it virtuosic for the piano as well!
Got any Mozart opera aria transcriptions in you?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks 

not yet, but if there are any (short) ones that you'd like me to try I may 

also

View attachment Ah, fors'è lui cuts.pdf


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

added more to ah, for'e lui, now includes sempre libera as well

View attachment Ah, fors'è lui & more (1).pdf


----------

